# acceleration



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

i used two new scents this weekend. both quality scents. one started to accelerate. the other did horribly. is it possible i did something to cause this? i am told neither accelerate. i like them alot but not enough to fight them into a mold  

thanks, 
jodi


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

It is most likely the fragrance. I think there are things you can do to cause it as well, too warm temps, too much lye, something miscalculated/weighed incorrectly, an oil left out causing an imbalance with your lye etc. I tested two new FOs yesterday too. I *expected* them to accelerate and was so happy that neither did!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Jodi, honestly most people just don't have your best interest at heart. So many want the soaping experience to be so awful, costly, or just confusing, to make you fail. They are either only doing melt and pour, or hot process where they add the scent after the soap is gelled....I have had lots of scents completely fail in my soap, when they supposedly had 6 stars on the website!

I have read alot of posts from those I doubt have made more than a couple of batches of soap, yet are giving advice. 

Share your problems in Scent Review to save us all some money. Vicki


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Well, sometimes you have to wonder about the reviews on scents too. Some of my worst experiences were with scents that supposedly did not accelerate. Which made me think it was something that I had done wrong. Who knows. Example - coconut oil from a different supplier caused me massive seizing issues and I just knew it was the FO. Made an unscented, same recipe same oils and it seized just as bad. So it could be anything.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

Yes, what Vicki said, I have personally run into other people (some of them soapers) that have been downright hateful, and I mean hateful... they want you to fail, they don't want competition and the market is wide open, this is why I don't understand the vicious hate.. One gal walked up to me and said "there is no way you milk your own goats, I use powdered goat milk because I could not do both full time" and she was hateful about it.. 
And they also like Vicki said have only made melt and pour and give advice.. fragrances do not behave the same in melt and pour.. Many of the so called soapers sell fragrances that they know will seize and they claim it doesn't.. be wary and order samples or test in small batches until you know a supplier and if they are honest and don't want to hurt your soaping
Barb


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

I've not had all that much experience--30 batches or so--but I haven't had anything accelerate really badly. I double check all my ingredients every time, add them in the same order, and have everything at the same temp, as cool as possible. And as long as I'm using my standard recipe, I stop blending & pour it up as soon as everything is blended in. I don't wait for "tracks" at all. And for every batch, I keep notes of how it went.

Tom


----------



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

we think we figured it out, will have to make more with those scents to be positive, BUT dh heated the lard to get it good and wet on the last few batches, so thinking that's it. nothing else has changed in the recipe. we just made a 3rd new scent and heated the lard up too. sure enough it traced pretty fast at the end. 

thanks for all the help!!!


----------

